# Northeast Harbor Race 8/26-8/28



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Centerboard Yacht Club is hosting the 3rd annual 2011 Northeast Harbor Race August 26-28. This is a 100nm race from Portland, Maine to Northeast Harbor. It is a lot of fun and lands in Northeast Harbor on Mount Desert Island, home of Acadia National Park.

We have sailed this race 3 times now and I am one of the organizers. The race has 3 classes, racing, cruising and double-handed racing. It is geared more towards cruisers who want to get to Acadia in a single overnight trip so they can start their cruise.

We always have beautiful sunsets, amazing night sailing off shore(no pots) and incredible sunrises. The moon lights up the night while you hear whales blowing in the distance enjoying a nice sail with friends and family.

If you happen to be in the area at this time, please consider joining us and I guaranty you will make lifetime friends and memories.

If you have questions, my contact info is listed in the NOR at the link below. Or PM me here at SBO.

Click here for more info


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Bump


----------

